# ,  / > Icom >  IC-821

## wasiliyr

.
                 (      ).         ,         10 .
    .
   .
RU6JW.
.

----------


## ua0snv

> wasiliyr
> 
>  
> 
> 
>       ,           ( 10)??
>    .. -        Reset ..    ,    ,  - ..

----------


## wasiliyr

> wasiliyr
> 
>  
> 
> 
>       ,           ( 10)??
>    .. -        Reset ..    ,    ,  - ..


     ,    .         .

   RU6JW

----------


## Vlad_RW3XR

-      .. 
     MAIN  SUB

----------


## RA3EM

> ?           .
> RU6JW . 
> .


  !-  .    .

----------


## wasiliyr

?
     ?
RU6JW .

----------


## RU6AI

http://www.radioamateur.eu/ICOM_BANDS.html

----------


## ua0snv

,       2 IC
    , ,     
,  .
.

----------


## wasiliyr

> ,       2 IC
>     , ,     
> ,  .
> .


 ,    .

RUJW

----------


## ua0snv

,   trx IC-820H   
 hi....,      ,     
,             hi...
 !!!!
73! .

----------


## R4ITU

(      ""   ),     .....    .       ()  (   ,    ..)    -  ""  .
     CR410 9,8304  ( 820 ) ?   400     .
       820 ...    :Smile: 

      -           .

  ........         ?
 IC-820    CR2032....     .....   821......

----------


## RX3M

820-,         FUNC  LOCK( 
).
73!rx3mb

----------


## wasiliyr

> .      Smile


         ,    .
RU6JW. .

----------


## R9SZ

> 820-,         FUNC  LOCK(  ).


 -,   ,   821-  ?       821-,    .         ,          .

----------

,          1      358 10   3   IC26 , . 100  99  . 73

----------

RA9SOA

----------


## RA9SOA

358     :Laughing: ,     ,        !      !!! 73!!!

----------


## R3EC

MAIN UNIT (  ),       .    .

----------


## HAZ

?

----------


## R4IN

> ,   ,   10  .


 .
       ?
   ()        ,          . 
   "  ".

----------


## RX6MR

> ,  -  .


 ,      .....    ..
         ?

----------


## ra9ydl

(    )  .      .

----------


## RX6MR

----------,   ,   430. 
http://blogs.yahoo.co.jp/osamu_1961/22343527.html   -------------
  ....      .....     ..  ...
       ....

----------


## RX6MR

> (    )  .      .


        ....      ( 96)          ......            ....                  ..     ....          (        :Smile: )    ...      CPU       BU4094           ..   ...       ....  ()   ...    ..    ... :Smile: ...
        .......  .....         ...

----------


## RX6MR

> 820-         .   .


          ....    ...
  ..            9  ...  ..              2    1.6    6  ..        ...     ..        .     ...       ....        ..     J11  J12  ...
      ...   ....  ...     :Neutral: ......

----------


## ivin

.   ic-820,     430,      ,   ,  358  1,  .   (  )         ,    ,        ,    430.

----------

